# Ich dachte, du...



## piyopiyo

Hallo,
es ist das erste Mal, dass ich hier schreibe. Ich wollte fragen, wie man auf deutsch sagt "I thought you were my friend".

Ich habe manche Idee, aber ich weiss nicht welche richtig ist.

Ich dachte du warst mein Freund.
Ich dachte du seiest mein Freund.
Ich dachte du bist mein Freund.
Ich dachte du wärest mein Freund.

Und was mit "Ich habe gedacht du..."? Wäre es auch richtig?

Danke schön!

Bruno


----------



## Frank78

piyopiyo said:


> Ich dachte du warst mein Freund.  That would be: "I thought you had been my friend"
> Ich dachte du seiest mein Freund.
> Ich dachte du bist mein Freund.
> Ich dachte du wär(e)st mein Freund. (most common)


----------



## piyopiyo

Hi Frank, thank you! So there are no differences between those three sentences? (Apart from the latter being the most common?)

Bruno


----------



## Frank78

I´m not sure if "Ich dachte, du *bist* mein Freund" is correct. Nevertheless you hear it a lot.
All I can say is that: "Ich dachte, *dass* du mein Freund *bist*" is considered correct grammar.


----------



## piyopiyo

Ok thank you


----------



## Derselbe

piyopiyo said:


> So there are no differences between those three sentences? (Apart from the latter being the most common?)
> 
> Bruno



There are differences in style:

"Ich dachte, du bist mein Freund" and "Ich dachte, dass du mein Freund bist." sound most natural and would probably be used in everyday speech. 

"Ich dachte, du seiest mein Freund" sounds extremely posh for two reasons. Firstly, we don't use Konjunktiv that much in everyday's language. But that's still okay. I'd probably use Konjunktiv in this situation and if we are talking about written language I'd even prefer Konjunktiv here. (Sounds more formal)
But that second reason is that you are using something we call "flüchtiges e" if I'm not mistaken -> sei*e*st. Those 'e's are usually dropped even in written language. Depending on the situation their interpretation can range  from formal in a positive way (Dem Deutschen Volk*e*) over funny/old-fashioned to posh in a negative way, which might be the case here.
So I'd refrain from using it and just say "Ich dachte, du seist mein Freund" which, to me, seems to be the best of all possibilities.

"Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." is somewhere in-between "bist" and "seist" in terms of style. Same to say about the 'e' here.


----------



## piyopiyo

Hi Derselbe,

thank you so much for you answer! It helped a lot!

Bruno


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> "Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." is somewhere in-between "bist" and "seist" in terms of style. Same to say about the 'e' here.


I diagree with the implication that the difference is just in style. Konjunktiv I (_sei(e)st_) and Konjunktiv II (_wär(e)st_) clearly differ in meaning and not in style. They represent different degrees in hypotheticalness. Konjunktiv II is used, if you want to express that something is not the case or very unlikely while Konjunktiv expresses a possibility without implication concerning likelihood.

Sometimes Konjunktiv I is replaced by Konjunktiv II, if Indikativ and Kunjunktiv I are indistinguishable to avoid confusion. But this is not the case here.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> I diagree with the implication that the difference is just in style. Konjunktiv I (_sei(e)st_) and Konjunktiv II (_wär(e)st_) clearly differ in meaning and not in style. They represent different degrees in hypotheticalness. Konjunktiv II is used, if you want to express that something is not the case or very unlikely while Konjunktiv expresses a possibility without implication concerning likelihood.



I know but I though it was to advanced to discuss it in this thread. That's why I omitted it. I think most of the German native speakers don't make that difference but rather decide on personal preference. But you're definitely right, there is a difference in likelihood.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> They represent different degrees in hypotheticalness. Konjunktiv II is used, if you want to express that something is not the case or very unlikely while Konjunktiv expresses a possibility without implication concerning likelihood.


So which one do you think would be best here, Bernd?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Captain Lars

Really?

I'd prefer "Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." I couldn't imagine using Konjunktiv I here. Also it is a very rarely used form, sadly, many people drop it and use Konjunktiv II always.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Wer einen solchen Satz zu jemand anderem sagt, hat offensichtlich große ZWEIFEL an der Freundschaft. Also Konjunktiv II:

1. "Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund."

Umgangssprachlich ist auch Präsens möglich:

2. "Ich dachte, du bist mein Freund."

Konjunktiv I ist typisch für indirekte Rede in der geschriebenen Sprache. Beides ist hier eher nicht gegeben.


----------



## Derselbe

Ich sehe das wie Bernd:

"Ich dachte, du seist mein Freund." => "Bist du es jetzt oder bist du es nicht?"

"Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." => "Ich betrachte dich nicht mehr als Freund."


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi Derselbe,

Danke für die hilfreichen Beispiele (ich war nicht sicher, wie ich Bernds Beitrag interpretieren sollte).

Trotzdem habe ich noch eine klitzekleine Frage: 



Derselbe said:


> "Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." => "Ich betrachte dich nicht mehr als Freund."


Ist es wirklich so extrem, wie Du es hier geschildert hast? Oder bedeutet der Konjunktiv II eher, dass man größeren Zweifel an der Freundschaft hat? Mit anderen Worten, sollte man doch lieber den Konjunktiv I verwenden, wenn man nicht signalisieren möchte, dass die Freundschaft beendet ist?

(Ups: Das sind eigentlich schon 3 Fragen! )

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Abba 

Also wenn ich sagen würde:

"Ich dachte, Du wärst mein Freund!",

dann hätte mein Freund noch eine Korrekturmöglichkeit. Er dürfte mich noch (wieder) davon überzeugen, dass er immer noch mein Freund ist. Eine endgültige Bekanntmachung klingt bei mir anders..


----------



## Derselbe

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ist es wirklich so extrem, wie Du es hier geschildert hast? Oder bedeutet der Konjunktiv II eher, dass man größeren Zweifel an der Freundschaft hat? Mit anderen Worten, sollte man doch lieber den Konjunktiv I verwenden, wenn man nicht signalisieren möchte, dass die Freundschaft beendet ist?


 
Insgesamt glaube ich nicht, dass unter Muttersprachlern im täglichen Leben wirklich so haarfein differenziert wird. Die meisten werden entweder immer Konjunktiv II oder immer Indikativ verwenden. Je nach sprachlicher Herkunft und persönlichen Stil. Es wird wohl eher selten sein, dass sich hier jemand wirklich über den Grad der Zweifel Gedanken macht.

Nichtsdestowenig, wenn man zwischen Konj I und Konj II inhaltlich differenzieren wollte, käme wohl eine graduelle Abgrenzung bezüglich der Zweifel dabei heraus. Wo da genau die Grenze liegt, liegt wohl außerhalb der Erkenntnismöglichkeiten der Sprachwissenschaft


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es bei der alternativen Form "Ich habe gedacht, ..."? Steigt oder sinkt dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegenüber der einfachen Vergangenheitsform? 
Mir erscheint es, dass hier die einfache Vergangenheit vorgezogen wird und es eine Art feste Redewendung ist. Stimmt das?


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es bei der alternativen Form "Ich habe gedacht, ..."? Steigt oder sinkt dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegenüber der einfachen Vergangenheitsform?


Es geht hier, wie  die Sache verstehe, nicht um die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Freundschaft, sondern um einen Vorwurf. Ich habe dich, z.b, um etwas gebeten, aber du hat meine Bitte nich erfüllt,  und ich sage: "Ich dachte, du bist mein Freund" Oder? Ich meine, ich halte dich für einen Freund, aber ich bin enttäuscht. Oder drückt man durch Konjunktiv I und II verschidene Grade der Entäuschung aus?


----------



## Hutschi

Du hast völlig recht: Unterscheiden sich die Wendungen im Grade des Vorwurfes?

Für mich gibt es praktisch keinen Unterschied zwischen den drei Ausgangsformen im Grade des Vorwurfs.
Dagegen erscheint mir "Ich habe gedacht ..." etwas vorwurfsvoller zu klingen, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob man das verallgemeinern kann.


----------



## piyopiyo

Vielen dank allen für die interessante Diskussion.
Was sagt ihr mit einem Satz wie "Ich dachte, du bist/wärst/seist tot", wo es keinen Vorwurf gibt? 

Bruno


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied, denke aber dass manche einen Unterschied sehen.
Meist drückt es Erleichterung aus.

Zum Vorwurf kann es in folgendem Falle werden:
Warum hast du dich solange nicht gemeldet? Ich dachte (schon), du bist tot.

Die Redewendung wird meist mit "schon" verwendet.


----------



## Captain Lars

Also wenn etwas ganz offensichtlich nicht stimmt, der Sprecher sich also geirrt hat (Tod des Gesprächspartners), dann sollte man "wäre" nehmen. Ich dachte du wärst tot!


----------



## dec-sev

Captain Lars said:


> Also wenn etwas ganz offensichtlich nicht stimmt, der Sprecher sich also geirrt hat (Tod des Gesprächspartners), dann sollte man "wäre" nehmen. Ich dachte du wärst tot!


Der sprecher hat sich nicht geirrt. Das wurde ja im übertragenen Sinne gemeint.


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Der Sprecher hat sich nicht geirrt. Das wurde ja im übertragenen Sinne gemeint.


 
Es kann auch wörtlich gemeint sein. Das hängt vom Kontext ab.

"Du hast dich aber lange nicht gemeldet. Ich dachte schon, du bist tot."

In diesem Kontext will man meist nur auf die Länge der Zeit hinweisen.

"Ich freue mich aber, dass ich dich hier lebendig sehe. Ich dachte schon, du seist tot." - Hier ist es wörtlich gemeint. Und hier würde ich tatsächlich "wärst" oder "seist" verwenden.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Es kann auch wörtlich gemeint sein. Das hängt vom Kontext ab.
> 
> "Du hast dich aber lange nicht gemeldet. Ich dachte schon, du bist tot."
> 
> In diesem Kontext will man meist nur auf die Länge der Zeit hinweisen.


 Ja, die Länge der Zeit. Und ein Teil Ironie gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, auch.



Hutschi said:


> "Ich freue mich aber, dass ich dich hier lebendig sehe. Ich dachte schon, du seist tot." - Hier ist es wörtlich gemeint. Und hier würde ich tatsächlich "wärst" oder "seist" verwenden.


 Ups. Das überrasch mich. Ich würde es minem Freund nie sagen. Ich meine wörtlich gemeint. 
_- Weißt du nicht, Rolling Stones kommen morgen in Sevastopol. Gehen wir ins Konzern.
- Ich dachte, sie seinen tot._
Das kann ich verstehen, aber "ich dachte, *du* seist..."


----------



## Captain Lars

Doch, der Sprecher hat sich geirrt. Er dachte nämlich, sein Gesprächspartner sei tot. Er hat ihn für tot gehalten, aber jetzt sieht er ihn vor sich, weshalb er seine Annahme revidieren muss.



> _ Weißt du nicht, Rolling Stones kommen morgen in Sevastopol. Gehen wir ins Konzer*n*._
> _- Ich dachte, sie seinen tot._


Das war lustig.


----------



## Savra

Derselbe said:


> "Ich dachte, du seist mein Freund." => "Bist du es jetzt oder bist du es nicht?"
> 
> "Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." => "Ich betrachte dich nicht mehr als Freund."


Das erspart mir eine eigene Antwort, aber diese möchte ich wenigstens zweimal unterstreichen.

------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------


----------



## dec-sev

Captain Lars said:


> Doch, der Sprecher hat sich geirrt. Er dachte nämlich, sein Gesprächspartner sei tot. Er hat ihn für tot gehalten, aber jetzt sieht er ihn vor sich, weshalb er seine Annahme revidieren muss.


Ich meine die Phrase kann man seriös als auch ironisch verwenden. Zumindest, tue ich es im Russischen. 
1 Ich rufe meinen Freund an, aber er antwortet nicht. Ich rufe ihn wieder und wieder an, aber ohne Ergebnis. Endlich höre ich seine Stimme, und ich sage: „Mensch, warum hast du so lange nicht antwortet? Ich dachte, du bist tot“.
2 Gestern ist der Russische Dichter Sergey Mikhalkov gestorben. Hier kann ich sagen, „Ich dachte, dass er seit längerem tot wäre“. Ich meine, dass ich so wirklich gedacht hatte, da Mikhalkov schon 96 Jahre alt war und ich hatte von ihm reden seit Jahren nicht gehört. 
Das Problem ist, dass im Russischen verwenden wir in beiden Fällen die einfache Vergangenheit. Falls ich was gesagt wurde richtig verstehe, muss ich im zweiten Fall (wörtlich gemeint) Konjunktiv verwenden. (wäre).


----------



## Sowka

Hallo dec-sev 

Ich denke, im Deutschen kann man die Phrase genau auf diese beiden Weisen verwenden. Aber ironisch würde ICH diese Worte nicht benutzen; das kommt mir so grausam vor (und allzu oft bin ICH diejenige, die man für tot halten könnte..  )


----------



## Hutschi

> Originally Posted by *Derselbe*
> 
> 
> "Ich dachte, du seist mein Freund." => "Bist du es jetzt oder bist du es nicht?"


"Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund." => "Ich betrachte dich nicht mehr als Freund."
Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet beides: _Ich bin von dir enttäuscht und hätte etwas anderes von dir erwartet._
Das kann, muss aber nicht, das Ende der Freundschaft bedeuten.



Savra said:


> Das erspart mir eine eigene Antwort, aber diese möchte ich wenigstens zweimal unterstreichen.
> 
> ...



Wirklich? 
Das kann leicht zu Missverständnissen führen und zu Feindschaft. 
Auch hängt es vom Kontext ab.
Es kann sein, dass ich lediglich enttäuscht bin. "Ich betrachte dich nicht mehr als meinen Freund!" bedeutet das Ende der Freundschaft.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass das bei den genannten Formen so strikt ist. Oft drücken sie Enttäuschung aus, dass der andere anders gehandelt hat, als man erwartet hat.

"Du hast mich gestern im Stich gelassen. Ich dachte, du wärst mein Freund!" - das muss nicht unbedingt heißen: Ich betrachte dich nicht mehr als Freund. 

Ich denke eher, praktisch bedeutet es: Ich bin von dir enttäuscht und hätte etwas anderes erwartet.

----


----------



## dec-sev

Sowka said:


> Hallo dec-sev
> 
> Ich denke, im Deutschen kann man die Phrase genau auf diese beiden Weisen verwenden. Aber ironisch würde ICH diese Worte nicht benutzen; das kommt mir so grausam vor (und allzu oft bin ICH diejenige, die man für tot halten könnte..  )


Na ja. Das ist stark abhängig davon, mit wem du sprichst. Falls der Mensch den Humor verstehen kann, ist das OK. Naturlich, kann ich die Phrase zu einem Mensch, den ich gut kann sagen, um sicher zu sein, dass er den Scherz nicht übel nemmen wird.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi,

ich hätte noch eine Frage: 

Der Konjuntiv I wird bekanntlich zur Formulierung der indirekte Rede verwendet. Dies ist zwar hier nicht gegeben, aber könnte man dennoch den Unterschied zwischen Konjunktiv I und Konjunktiv II (in diesem konkreten Kontext) so ausdrücken:

(1) _"Ich dachte, du seist tot."_

=> Es wird/wurde allgemein angenommen, dass du tot bist/warst. Durch die Verwendung vom Konjuntiv I distanziere ich mich etwas von diese Annahme.

(2) _"Ich dachte, du wärst tot."_

=> Ich selbst hatte (fälschlicherweise) angenommen, dass du tot warst.

Mit anderen Worten, drückt hier der Konjunktiv I die Tatsache aus, dass die Meinungen anderer Leute "im Spiel" sind?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## dec-sev

ABBA Stanza said:


> Mit anderen Worten, drückt hier der Konjunktiv I die Tatsache aus, dass die Meinungen anderer Leute "im Spiel" sind?
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


 Eine sehr interessante Frage. Ich verstehe, was du sagst, aber wie die Meinungen anderer Leute im Spiel sein können, wenn du sagst "Ich dachte"?  Falls deine Vermunung stimmt und durch den Kunjunktiv I kann man "sich distanzieren", wohingegen mit Kunjunktiv II nimmt man alle "Verantwortung" (er seblst es falsch angenommen), ist das super! Ich meine, ich glaube im Englischen oder im Russischen gibt es keine grammatische Formen um solche Nuancen auszudrücken.
Um sich zu distanzeiren, kann ich das Folgende sagen?
_Ich dachte, er soll tot gewesen sein._


----------



## Hutschi

_Ich dachte, er soll tot gewesen sein. 

_Das drückt auf jeden Fall aus, dass man es von anderen gehört hat und dass es sich herausgestellt hat, dass es nicht stimmt. Man distanziert sich also tatsächlich.

Die zweite grammatisch mögliche Bedeutung des Satzes ist aus semantischen Gründen sehr unwahrscheinlich.

_Ich dachte, er soll tot gewesen sein - aber jetzt wieder leben. _Hier wäre es zwar keine Distanzierung - aber stattdessen ein Wunder.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi dec-sev, gut dich wieder zu "sehen". 



dec-sev said:


> Ich verstehe, was du sagst, aber wie die Meinungen anderer Leute im Spiel sein können, wenn du sagst "Ich dachte"?


Hier ein anderes Beispiel, das meine Überlegungen vielleicht ein bisschen klarer machen wird. Angenommen, ein Arbeitskollege *A* verabschiedet sich für eine Woche in den Urlaub. Kollege *B*, der nichts von diesem Urlaub weiß, fragt am nächsten Tag nach *A*, und bekommt die Antwort, dass er weg sei und erst nächste Woche wieder zurückkomme. Aber schon nach 2 Tagen trifft Kollege *B* Kollege *A* im Gang wieder. Dann könnte *B* zum *A* (im Englischen) sagen:

_"What are you doing here? I thought you are *supposed to be* on vacation!"_

Meine Gedanken waren, dass der Konjunktiv I ("_Ich dachte, du sei(e)st in Urlaub!"_) eine ähnliche Idee wiedergeben könnte.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> _Ich dachte, er soll tot gewesen sein.
> 
> _Das drückt auf jeden Fall aus, dass man es von anderen gehört hat und dass es sich herausgestellt hat, dass es nicht stimmt.


 Das ist durch "ich dachte" herausgestelt, dass man nicht tot ist. Ich meine Vergangenheit. Jetzt denke ich es nicht mehr. Die Sitation ist sehr ähnllich der, die ABBA beschreiben hat. Immerhin, sehe ich mehr Uberraschung oder Wunder als Distanzirung drin (in beiden Fällen), und "supposed to be" splielt hier dasselbe Role, wie "soll" im Deutschen Satz. Ich meine, dass "soll" ein gutes Werkzeug für "Distanzierung" ist. 


ABBA Stanza said:


> "What are you doing here? I thought you are supposed to be on vacation!"


Soll es nicht "were" sein?


> Meine Gedanken waren, dass der Konjunktiv I ("Ich dachte, du sei(e)st in Urlaub!") eine ähnliche Idee wiedergeben könnte.


Falls ich alles richtig verstanden habe, ist das nicht der Fall. Der Konjunktiv I macht es nicht klar, ob du selbst an die Idee gekommen warst, oder jemand anderer "im Spliel" war.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

dec-sev said:


> Soll es nicht "were" sein?


Gut gemerkt! Ich hatte ursprünglich an dieser Stelle sogar "were" gesetzt, bin aber auf "are" ausgewichen, um die Parallele zum Konj. I zu betonen. Obwohl "are" in diesem Kontext m.E. auch funktionierte, würde ich tatsächlich "were" vom "Bauchgefühl" heraus vorziehen.



dec-sev said:


> Falls ich alles richtig verstanden habe, ist das nicht der Fall. Der Konjunktiv I macht es nicht klar, ob du selbst an die Idee gekommen warst, oder jemand anderer "im Spliel" war.


Ich meine, wenn ich etwas wiedergebe, was ich nur *von Anderen* gehört bzw. gelesen habe (wie in meinem Beispiel), sollte ich lieber Konj. I verwenden, oder?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## ablativ

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich meine, wenn ich etwas wiedergebe, was ich nur *von Anderen* gehört bzw. gelesen habe (wie in meinem Beispiel), sollte ich lieber Konj. I verwenden, oder?



Das sehe ich auch so. Bei Verwendung von Konj. II würde man z.B. ergänzen müssen:

Ich denke/dachte, du wärst tot, *wenn man dich nicht gerettet hätte*.


----------



## Captain Lars

dec-sev said:
			
		

> Ich dachte, er soll tot gewesen sein_._


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, in welcher Situation dieser Satz benutzt werden könnte. Man kann nicht "tot" mit "gewesen" benutzen, da der Tod nunmal endgültig ist.  Denkbar wäre höchstens ein solcher Kontext, aber dann auch nicht mit "soll":

_Napoleon Bonaparte befehligte die französischen Truppen 1871._
_- Ich dachte, er wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon längst tot gewesen!_



			
				ablativ said:
			
		

> Ich denke/dachte, du wärst tot, *wenn man dich nicht gerettet hätte*.


Dieser Satz enhält ebenfalls etwas, über das man sofort stolpert. Es gibt hier drei Möglichkeiten:

_Ich denke, du bist gestorben!_ (Zu einem Geist, der einen um Rat fragt)

_Ich dachte, du wärst tot!_ (Zu einem totgeglaubten Freund, der wieder aufgetaucht ist)

_Du wäst tot, wenn man dich nicht gerettet hätte!_ (Zu einem leichtsinnigen Freund, der sich in Gefahr gebracht hatte)


----------



## ablativ

Captain Lars said:


> Dieser Satz enhält ebenfalls etwas, über das man sofort stolpert. Es gibt hier drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> _Ich denke, du bist gestorben!_ (Zu einem Geist, der einen um Rat fragt)
> 
> _Ich dachte, du wärst tot!_ (Zu einem totgeglaubten Freund, der wieder aufgetaucht ist)
> 
> _Du wäst tot, wenn man dich nicht gerettet hätte!_ (Zu einem leichtsinnigen Freund, der sich in Gefahr gebracht hatte)



Na ja, Variante I ist ja nun nicht allzu wahrscheinlich (und grammatisch nicht regelkonform).

Variante II ist auch nicht regelkonform, wird aber so in der Umgangssprache oft verwendet.

Variante III trifft hier voll zu: regelkonform und gebräuchlich.


----------



## stucky101

Ohne lange zu ueberlegen haette ich sofort gesagt "Ich dachte Du bist tot !"
aber das ist wohl grammatisch nicht volkommen richtig. Viele Leute benutzen umgangssprachlich nicht oft das Konjuntiv.
Man kann aber sagen "Ich denke er ist tot". Warum dann nicht "Ich dachte er ist tot" ?

Das ist einer dieser Saetze der lange Diskussionen ausloesen kann.
Da faellt mir gerade eine Konstruktion ein die genau das Gegenteil tut.

"Ich wuerde sagen dass......" und dann sagt man was obwohl man gerade angekuendigt hat, dass man es nur sagen "wuerde" ! Definitiv falsch aber sehr oft benutzt.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

stucky101 said:


> Da faellt mir gerade eine Konstruktion ein die genau das Gegenteil tut.
> 
> "Ich wuerde sagen dass......" und dann sagt man was obwohl man gerade angekuendigt hat, dass man es nur sagen "wuerde" ! Definitiv falsch aber sehr oft benutzt.


Ist dies wirklich "definitiv falsch", oder einfach nur der "Konjunktiv der Höflichkeit" (wei auch bei _"ich *hätte* eine Frage: ..."_, usw.)?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## sokol

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ist dies wirklich "definitiv falsch", oder einfach nur der "Konjunktiv der Höflichkeit" (wei auch bei _"ich *hätte* eine Frage: ..."_, usw.)?
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba


Es ist ein Konjunktiv der Höflichkeit, sehr üblich in manchen Regionen (ganz bestimmt etwa in Österreich) und wohl weniger üblich in anderen; als grammatikalisch falsch kann man den sicherlich nicht einstufen.

Bezüglich der ursprünglichen Phrase "Ich dachte, du seist/wärst tot" hingegen lässt mich mein Sprachgefühl im Stich, denn diese Formulierung ist umgangssprachlich in Österreich nicht gängig - ich bin also nicht damit vertraut -, und standardsprachlich hätte ich beide Versionen für gleichwertig gehalten (offenbar ein Irrtum, liest man die Meinungen in diesem Thread ).
Übrigens würden  Österreicher standardsprachlich wohl eher den Indikativ verwenden, also "Ich dachte, du bist tot" (sowohl im wörtlichen als auch im übertragenen Sinn); der Konjunktiv I ist bei uns nahezu tot (wird nur noch von Printmedien verwendet - und selbst da, selbst in Qualitätsblättern, oft nicht konsequent - und natürlich auch in der Literatur), und der Konjunktiv II wird meist als Optativ oder Höflichkeitsform gebraucht.


----------



## Hutschi

sokol said:


> Bezüglich der ursprünglichen Phrase "Ich dachte, du seist/wärst tot" hingegen lässt mich mein Sprachgefühl im Stich, denn diese Formulierung ist umgangssprachlich in Österreich nicht gängig - ich bin also nicht damit vertraut -, und standardsprachlich hätte ich beide Versionen für gleichwertig gehalten (offenbar ein Irrtum, liest man die Meinungen in diesem Thread ). .



Ich hätte sie auch im Prinzip für gleichwertig gehalten.
Das sprachliche Problem ist, dass es praktisch sehr selten auftritt.

Ich würde aber in vielen Fällen ein "schon" einfügen. Dann ist es praktisch öfter vorhanden - mit der Bedeutungsänderung: = "Warum hast du dich solange nicht gemeldet?  Ich dachte schon, du wärst tot." - Hier ist es eine Bekräftigung der Kritik. 

--
Den Höflichkeitskonjunktiv kenne ich auch. Bei "ich möchte" ist er schon so verinnerlicht, dass man gar nicht mehr daran denkt, dass es ein Konjunktiv ist.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

stucky101 said:


> "Ich wuerde sagen dass......" und dann sagt man was obwohl man gerade angekuendigt hat, dass man es nur sagen "wuerde" ! Definitiv falsch aber sehr oft benutzt.



Im Prinzip würde ich sagen, dass - auf Deutsch gesagt - "ich würde sagen, dass" nicht grundsätzlich falsch, "ich meine, dass..." sozusagen aber nicht annähernd so würdelos ist.


----------



## sokol

mannibreuckmann said:


> Im Prinzip würde ich sagen, dass - auf Deutsch gesagt - "ich würde sagen, dass" nicht grundsätzlich falsch, "ich meine, dass..." sozusagen aber nicht annähernd so würdelos ist.


Da haben wir ihn, den kulturellen Unterschied   - viele empfinden, so wie du, den Konjunktiv in solchen Fällen als unnötige Verklausulierung, deren einziger Zweck es ist, sich nicht definitiv festzulegen; in Österreich sind aber solche Formulierungen sehr üblich und oft sogar sehr konkret, keineswegs also ausweichend  (Beispiel: umgangssprachlich "ich tät sagen, das geht dich gar nix an" - sehr viel konkreter geht's wohl nicht, der "Konjunktiv der Höflichkeit" ist in diesem Fall nicht mehr wirklich höflich ;-).

Zu Hutschi's Vorschlag - "Ich dachte schon, du wärst tot": das klingt in der Tat (auch für mich) viel eindeutiger; ich würde da allerdings selbst noch immer keinen Unterschied sehen (zu "..., du seist tot").


----------

